# WHERE are you riding this year?



## Greg (Mar 31, 2009)

We've got a "what" thread. How about a "where"... :lol:

I'll be riding primarily at Nassahegan again this year. I just love the place. Huge network which I finally know very well, plenty of challenge for me and it has a little bit of everything. Love the twisties there.

I'll probably be hitting up Tyler Mill since it's an easy option right after work. The parking lot vibe is a little creepy, but the riding is fun. I also hope to hit up Nepaug a few times. It's not much further than Nass so I'd like to hit that and learn it better. Probably will also hit the West Hartford Rez a few times if there are big AZ rides out there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 31, 2009)

Nass
Tyler Mill
Waldo
W Hartford Res
I'd like to try Nepaug as well with my platforms and leg armor.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2009)

Trumbull mostly.
Nass
Nepaug
Waldo
Tyler Mill
Huntington State Park


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 31, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Trumbull mostly.
> Nass
> Nepaug
> Waldo
> ...



Gary just reminded me.  Add Trumbull to my list.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Gary just reminded me.  Add Trumbull to my list.



you should try Huntington State Park too. You should be able to hit that after work.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 31, 2009)

XC/Freeride stuff:
Wompatuck
Lynn Woods
Vietnam

Downhill/Hike-A-Bike stuff:
Attitash
Sunday River
Highland Mountain Bike Park
Lots of Local trails in the White Mountains that blow away any lift serviced riding...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Lewis Morris is my "home" area.  There's a good variety of trail options over there, and on a hot summer day, a quick jump in the lake after the ride is done is devine. 

Other areas on my radar are
Patriots Path
Allamuchy
Chimney Rock
Cheesequake


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Waldo



Once I hear Waldo is ready for a good ride, I'm down for checking that out again.



gmcunni said:


> Trumbull mostly.



Oh yeah, Trumbull too. Gary - you will be our guide.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll be mostly at Nass.  Nepaug and WH rez will see some action again this year as well, I imagine.  I'll probably end up riding a few times at White Memorial on the way home from work, when I don't have a lot of time or whatever, also later in the season it's good for night rides.  I'm up for another Waldo visit, or two.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 31, 2009)

Huh, you guys are mostly west I see, probably why Sundown makes so much sense for you. I am Northeast...

Case (12 min from my house)
Shenipsit/Soapstone (ibid)
Nathan Hale - great trails, only ridden there a few times
Bigelow - Favorite place to ride, unbelievable riding and views
Middlesex - Second favorite place to ride - huge rocks
Cockaponset - XC to the max
B-street in Holyoke (been meaning to get back there)
Mesh (need to learn the trails out there)
Blackledge Falls - looks like they have the access thing worked out, awesome new trails

If any of you guys want tours of these places, let me know.
John


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2009)

Jisch said:


> Huh, you guys are mostly west I see, probably why Sundown makes so much sense for you. I am Northeast...
> 
> Case (12 min from my house)
> Shenipsit/Soapstone (ibid)
> ...



You brought up a couple that I forgot about.

Case - I rode there once last year, but it turned out to be a mostly trials type ride, which was ok, but there was more stopping and sessioning than I would have liked.  I'd like to go back to really check the place out.

B-street - I've never been, but I'd like to head up at some point to see what it's all about.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 31, 2009)

Da Rez....


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> Da Rez....


Thanks for the reminder...

I may do some after work poaching in South Mountain...aka "Da Rez" if you grew up anywhere near Maplewood/South Orange/Millburn NJ.  More poaching opportunities in Watchung Reservation, and it's super close to my house but I don't know the trails all that well.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 31, 2009)

We have any riders in or near the Easthampton, MA area that might be up for some rides??


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 31, 2009)

In PeeYay... salisbury and jordan park are the regular spots, throw in a few trips to lehigh south mountain and bear creek. camping trips rides to include locust lake and worlds end/loyalsock and maybe check out the new raystown network, and definately a few weisport-jim thorpe epics . in ny i want to hit shindagin again with a ithaca/finger lakes camping and sipping trip. these ct trails sound good but i blew it last year when we chnged our trumbull friends visit to a day trip.... root i'm ridin every saturday mornings instead of skiing these days if you want to get together - maybe i'll post some on pasr or eben head out to the dirty jerz one morning for a tour


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> In PeeYay... salisbury and jordan park are the regular spots, throw in a few trips to lehigh south mountain and bear creek. camping trips rides to include locust lake and worlds end/loyalsock and maybe check out the new raystown network, and definately a few weisport-jim thorpe epics . in ny i want to hit shindagin again with a ithaca/finger lakes camping and sipping trip. these ct trails sound good but i blew it last year when we chnged our trumbull friends visit to a day trip.... root i'm ridin every saturday mornings instead of skiing these days if you want to get together - maybe i'll post some on pasr or eben head out to the dirty jerz one morning for a tour


I've got one more weekend of skiing, then I'm gonna take a week or two off before getting on the bike.  I'm friggin tired of waking up at o'dark ugly.


----------



## JD (Apr 3, 2009)

Got my forksback from Zocchi....ready to ride.   In the process of developing some good loops out back in the ski area...there are a handfull of DH trails that are being absorbed into xc loops.  In another year or two, there should be some real solid riding in Northfield.  Other then that I'll hit waterbury a bunch...Waitsfield a bunch....Millstone in Barre, Stowe, Morrisville, Hinesburg, Middlebury/Snake Mtn (best riding in the state IMO).   AND, there is an MTB festival in Waterbury in the middle of July.  Great riding with group rides so you can get some flow even if you don't know the trails....Tours of Stowe, waterbury, millstone, waitsfield, and hinesburg...http://www.vermontmountainbikefestival.com/  Def. worth the trip...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> B-street - I've never been, but I'd like to head up at some point to see what it's all about.




How long have I been trying to get you up to B-Street? 

B-street
Earl's trails
Provin Mt (Metecomet trail, aka my back yard)
Robinson St Park
Nass
W. Hartford Rez
Case
Nepaug

I also want to try Miller Pond this year


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 3, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> We have any riders in or near the Easthampton, MA area that might be up for some rides??



I live in Westfield and I like to ride all over the place.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> How long have I been trying to get you up to B-Street?



Um... all last year??


----------



## BigJay (Apr 3, 2009)

Mostly building and riding around Jay / Montgomery... Hopefully there will be more building this year...

Other then that, i hope i'll get to ride a bit more south towards Stowe, Mad River Valley and Waterbury... will hit Kingdom Trails once or twice... not much more then that... I have to go to Hinesburg also...

We're thinking of driving down south towards southern NH on easter weekend... depending on trail conditions... Anyone has any ideas of things would get rideable anywhere? We'd love to make a combo weekend: Ride on Mont Washington one day... and then drive down for 2 days of biking...


----------



## sLoPeS (Apr 3, 2009)

BigJay said:


> Mostly building and riding around Jay / Montgomery... Hopefully there will be more building this year...
> 
> Other then that, i hope i'll get to ride a bit more south towards Stowe, Mad River Valley and Waterbury... will hit Kingdom Trails once or twice... not much more then that... I have to go to Hinesburg also...
> 
> We're thinking of driving down south towards southern NH on easter weekend... depending on trail conditions... Anyone has any ideas of things would get rideable anywhere? We'd love to make a combo weekend: Ride on Mont Washington one day... and then drive down for 2 days of biking...



Fort Rock/Exeter is some really fun riding in SE NH.  check it out at bikerag.com


----------



## awf170 (Apr 3, 2009)

BigJay said:


> Mostly building and riding around Jay / Montgomery... Hopefully there will be more building this year...
> 
> Other then that, i hope i'll get to ride a bit more south towards Stowe, Mad River Valley and Waterbury... will hit Kingdom Trails once or twice... not much more then that... I have to go to Hinesburg also...
> 
> We're thinking of driving down south towards southern NH on easter weekend... depending on trail conditions... Anyone has any ideas of things would get rideable anywhere? We'd love to make a combo weekend: Ride on Mont Washington one day... and then drive down for 2 days of biking...



Lynn Woods dries out very quickly if you feel like driving a little further south.  And of course I would be willing to give a tour.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 3, 2010)

awf170 said:


> Lynn Woods dries out very quickly if you feel like driving a little further south.  And of course I would be willing to give a tour.



Do you ever ride at Middlesex Fells?


----------



## arik (Jun 8, 2010)

HO Cook state forest, Colrain, MA


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2010)

Strictly Road biking along the St Lawrence River  and many area backroads on my old hybrid  ( 1993)


----------



## arik (Jun 10, 2010)

Is it OK to mountain bike (in summer) on snowmobile trails? I do it on SAM trails but it occurs to me perhaps the landowners who granted winter snowmobile access aren't expecting people in summer.


----------



## skiboarder (Jun 16, 2010)

Graham Hills in Pleasantville.
Blue Mountain in Peekskill.
Hardscrabble Recreation Area in Briarcliff Manor.
And for road bike, North County Trailway in Westchester.


----------

